# alpha pharma / organon - sustanon



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

anyone use this before, buying sustanon soon and i was thinking organon sust (pakistan) he said he also has cambridge which i would get in a flash if i could afford it but too expensive tbh, he also has alpha pharma sust, i know the organon sust is good stuff because a lot of boys i know have used it and still are using it, just looking to see which you would go with i know at the end of the day test is test but which would you prefer?


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm currently using the karachi organon sustanon250.. used the karachi's couple times before with great results mate, no probs with it just good stuff

not used Alpha Pharma's induject250.. but must say their products are usually good and from experience I have never had a prob with their stuff being under-dosed or anything, always been good stuff, but not used their version of sustanon so can't vouch for that

I just stuck with the karachi ones this time because I always got good results of them everytime, so I can vouch to say they are good stuff mate


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Pav Singh B. said:


> I'm currently using the karachi organon sustanon250.. used the karachi's couple times before with great results mate, no probs with it just good stuff
> 
> not used Alpha Pharma's induject250.. but must say their products are usually good and from experience I have never had a prob with their stuff being under-dosed or anything, always been good stuff, but not used their version of sustanon so can't vouch for that
> 
> I just stuck with the karachi ones this time because I always got good results of them everytime, so I can vouch to say they are good stuff mate


good to hear bud, wouldnt mind getting the cambridge sust but way too expensive maybe if i get a big win in the bookies soon lol


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

theres quite a lot of dodgey karachis about mind mate ive had a few myself, very good copys and they do have test in them but its not what its supposed to be.

if they are gtg them id use them all day mate its very good test


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

def Karachi's for me.

alpha pharma seems to be getting good reviews, alot of it flying around, but u have to remember its a UGL and Karachi's are proper pharma grade, so if given the choice would u prefer UGL or pharma?


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

yeah defo pharma is always the first choice for me aswell.. don't know why some people when given the choice go with ugl just to save a couple extra quid..

only time I would use ugl aas is if I didn't have access to any pharma grade and only had the choice of ugl, then I would go with Alpha Pharma


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

johnnyg said:


> good to hear bud, wouldnt mind getting the cambridge sust but way too expensive maybe if i get a big win in the bookies soon lol


lmao I only ever made money at the bookies once and that was beginners luck..

but yeah until that happens, I would advise you go with the karachi sustanon mate


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Pav Singh B. said:


> lmao I only ever made money at the bookies once and that was beginners luck..
> 
> but yeah until that happens, I would advise you go with the karachi sustanon mate


thats what i was thinking myself, have my norma deca already so wait a few weeks to get the sust, roll on :thumbup1:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Using organon sust at the mo...very happy with it. Not sure if its nile or karachi tho. But my training partner came across some Alpha pharma induject lately...hes over the moon with it. Even I can vouch that his lifts SHOT up abt 2 wks after starting it..tried and failed to get some after that myself. Lucky f*cker.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> Using organon sust at the mo...very happy with it. Not sure if its nile or karachi tho. But my training partner came across some Alpha pharma induject lately...hes over the moon with it. Even I can vouch that his lifts SHOT up abt 2 wks after starting it..tried and failed to get some after that myself. Lucky f*cker.


you dont know what sust your your using, didnt you ask for a specific company off your source? nile are prob the most commonly faked sust out there, wouldnt be asking for nile anyway!


----------



## trainingdaily (Aug 15, 2011)

Did your Alpha Pharma products come from India or Hong Kong?

The Alpha Pharma test prop I tried from Alpha Pharma Asia in Hong Kong was no good. Got no results at all and did 1 amp every day for 2 weeks straight. Just made me feel sick and tired.



Pav Singh B. said:


> I'm currently using the karachi organon sustanon250.. used the karachi's couple times before with great results mate, no probs with it just good stuff
> 
> not used Alpha Pharma's induject250.. but must say their products are usually good and from experience I have never had a prob with their stuff being under-dosed or anything, always been good stuff, but not used their version of sustanon so can't vouch for that
> 
> I just stuck with the karachi ones this time because I always got good results of them everytime, so I can vouch to say they are good stuff mate


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

trainingdaily said:


> Did your Alpha Pharma products come from India or Hong Kong?
> 
> The Alpha Pharma test prop I tried from Alpha Pharma Asia in Hong Kong was no good. Got no results at all and did 1 amp every day for 2 weeks straight. Just made me feel sick and tired.


mine always been from india (mumbai) mate..

I not personally seen or got hold of any Alpha Pharma from Hong Kong.. also never felt any tiredness on Alpha Pharma, just good results really.. I seen some people on the net who have complained about felling sick before but I'm guessing they must have been using the ones from Hong Kong then


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

ps. I also used their test prop a couple times at 800mg/week, I don't recall feeling sick or tired on them and personally I got good results (and i remember if you put the amp right next to your nose after snapping it, their oil had a strong smell to it)..

I'm guessing some people who may have been sick on there test prop might be down to 'test flu'?


----------



## trainingdaily (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think this was test flu, bro, because there were no results at all. Not even a pump. I even pinned a few amps on the same day, and still felt nothing at all. Yours came from Alpha Pharma in India but mine came from the Alpha Pharma Asia in Hong Kong. The boxes look exactly the same. The verification codes even checked correctly online, but it was very bad. Would not touch Alpha Pharma Asia again.



Pav Singh B. said:


> ps. I also used their test prop a couple times at 800mg/week, I don't recall feeling sick or tired on them and personally I got good results (and i remember if you put the amp right next to your nose after snapping it, their oil had a strong smell to it)..
> 
> I'm guessing some people who may have been sick on there test prop might be down to 'test flu'?


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

trainingdaily said:


> I don't think this was test flu, bro, because there were no results at all. Not even a pump. I even pinned a few amps on the same day, and still felt nothing at all. Yours came from Alpha Pharma in India but mine came from the Alpha Pharma Asia in Hong Kong. The boxes look exactly the same. The verification codes even checked correctly online, but it was very bad. Would not touch Alpha Pharma Asia again.


are you sure yours was Alpha Pharma or was it Asia Pharma mate?


----------



## trainingdaily (Aug 15, 2011)

Alpha Pharma Asia. Look it up online. The boxes look exactly the same and they come with verification codes. Supposedly they are in several different countries. Did almost 20 amps of it, never again. Alpha Pharma Asia was no good at all.

I had hoped they were coming from the Alpha Pharma in India, but they came from Alpha Pharma Asia in Hong Kong instead.



Pav Singh B. said:


> are you sure yours was Alpha Pharma or was it Asia Pharma mate?


----------



## johnuk (Jul 11, 2006)

id go for ormnadren myself


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Using Alpha Pharma (mumbai) Testocyp 250. Very happy with it


----------



## trainingdaily (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad that it's working for you. I also wish that I had received Alpha Pharma from India instead of Alpha Pharma Asia from Hong Kong.

How long did it take for the testocyp 250 to kick in?



Aggression said:


> Using Alpha Pharma (mumbai) Testocyp 250. Very happy with it


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah looked up the Hong Kong one and people said they do look very similar, next time try and get hold of Alpha Pharma from india mumbai, you should be pleased with them, not heard many people complain about india Alpha Pharma

ps. test cypionate is a very similar ester to enanthate, so should take a good 2weeks


----------



## trainingdaily (Aug 15, 2011)

The posts that I've read about people having success with Alpha Pharma seem to have used the Alpha Pharma in India. The boxes do look exactly the same. Just a shame mine did not work at all. It's impossible to take almost 20 amps and not feel anything unless it's fake. It actually made me feel sick too.



Pav Singh B. said:


> Yeah looked up the Hong Kong one and people said they do look very similar, next time try and get hold of Alpha Pharma from india mumbai, you should be pleased with them, not heard many people complain about india Alpha Pharma
> 
> ps. test cypionate is a very similar ester to enanthate, so should take a good 2weeks


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

trainingdaily said:


> The posts that I've read about people having success with Alpha Pharma seem to have used the Alpha Pharma in India. The boxes do look exactly the same. Just a shame mine did not work at all. It's impossible to take almost 20 amps and not feel anything unless it's fake. It actually made me feel sick too.


sory to hear about that mate, atleast you can put it down to experience and you know that stuff is no good..

your right it is very weird/dodgy not to feel anything, especially 20amps of test prop


----------



## trainingdaily (Aug 15, 2011)

How long did it take for yours to kick in and what exactly did you feel?



Pav Singh B. said:


> sory to hear about that mate, atleast you can put it down to experience and you know that stuff is no good..
> 
> your right it is very weird/dodgy not to feel anything, especially 20amps of test prop


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

the only legit AP comes outa india, ive used nothing but his products last few cycles and its the ****, even down to the pct meds etc

a really good source and if my memory serves me correct its human grade

he nearly issued proceedings againist a popular board that was saying his goods were ugl, i believe any apology was issued and thread removed

carries a great winstrol inject at half the cost you will pay for desma, also a correctly dosed parabolin which is quite rare

to the OP, has your norma got the hellas stamp on inside of vial and with the 3d affect anagram on the vial label?

im seen aloat of fake deca in ireland, to the extend the vials have no alluminum cap at all just the stopper and all the bacteria that would be holding, sick


----------



## trainingdaily (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for your response. Are you definitely sure that the Alpha Pharma in India and the Alpha Pharma Asia in Hong Kong are not connected? The products look exactly the same and the ones from the Alpha Pharma in Hong Kong do come with authentication codes on the back of the box.



lostwars said:


> the only legit AP comes outa india, ive used nothing but his products last few cycles and its the ****, even down to the pct meds etc
> 
> a really good source and if my memory serves me correct its human grade
> 
> ...


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

lostwars said:


> the only legit AP comes outa india, ive used nothing but his products last few cycles and its the ****, even down to the pct meds etc
> 
> a really good source and if my memory serves me correct its human grade
> 
> ...


AP is infact ugl my freind ,trenblone/masteron/eq ??? not used for use in the medical word i belive ,also all of there products are marketed for the bodybuilding word ,don tthat tell you something ..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

johnuk said:


> id go for *ormnadren* myself


they stopped being produced middle of last year due to large amounts of counterfeits being made. If you've got recently dated Omnadrens then theyre fake.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

not sure exactly why ppl are using Alpha stuff, real pharma grade costs less, or the same, than this UGL.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

apple said:


> AP is infact ugl my freind ,trenblone/masteron/eq ??? not used for use in the medical word i belive ,also all of there products are m
> 
> arketed for the bodybuilding word ,don tthat tell you something ..


here what your saying but they make antibotics, anti depressants and even HGH

no ugl does that, i know westren pharma companies dont produce tren masteron, but some of these products are used in vet trade and im sure there more concerned about profits and its made in india not the eu

im sure the last company to make legit parabolin was french so it has been produced by westren pharma companies

at the end of the day, there a good product, and sterile ive never had any complaints


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

trainingdaily said:


> Thanks for your response. Are you definitely sure that the Alpha Pharma in India and the Alpha Pharma Asia in Hong Kong are not connected? The products look exactly the same and the ones from the Alpha Pharma in Hong Kong do come with authentication codes on the back of the box.


maybe a reseller im unsure as ive not had a response yet from my source in india, my only concern is that ppl have been getting theres in 5amp boxes when they only come in 10amp box

if there codes come up as legit on there site theyd be g2g im sure

there a good product sterile and no pain from the shot, sure all will be good

if i hear back ill hit you up


----------

